# Aeropress trial run



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Hey guys. Here is a pic of my first go with my aeropress. It looks and tastes a little under extracted to me (I think, I'm new).

Im using the same ration as I do with my French press. But only brewing for 2 minutes not 3.5 like with my French press. I thought that because of the Vacum created etc when plunged it didn't need as long but I'm going to try 3 minutes later on and see what it comes out like.

I got got home and had a little play about with it empty, went downstairs and filled it up, went to put the filter cap on and thought hang on, this is odd, why won't it go on. Then realised in my excitement I'd out it together the wrong way so the part the cap screws into was at the bottom. So really, this is trial number 2


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

If you're using the same grind as your French press, then try the same time.

I'd tend to grind finer than typical French press due to the Aeropress filter.

If you're brewing inverted, flip over the Aeropress a little before you plunge, to let the bed settle on the filter...let any drips go down the sink, then place over your glass/cup, should help clarify the coffee a bit better.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

It looks more like tea than coffee in the pic

I use the method on HasBeans web site and get really good results. Echo the comment about flipping a while before you plunge too


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

The cup was very very clean, just a little under extracted. I'm using the finest grind my grinder will do, my grinder isn't great, but it's fine for me







.

Im going to try again later on and will see how it is then


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Also, I saw that method on has bean this morning. I may give that a go too and see. It just doesn't seem enough coffee in there to dilute it that much but it's worth a to


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

James811 said:


> The cup was very very clean, just a little under extracted.


For a given start temp & grind, the way to get a steep to extract further is more time.


----------

